# Adoption Certificate



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone know how long the adoption certificate takes to come? Its been 4 weeks since our court date but for my friend its now 8 weeks and she has nothing yet. I am assuming it just comes automatically. Also I assume I need this to change lo''s name at the doctors.


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm sorry, I don't know the answer, but many congratulations to you


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations on the adoption order.

Certainly if the case was listed in any of our local Courts, you should have received the Order within a week or so.  I would call the Court and chase it with them.  You should have previous correspondence from them telling you when the hearing was listed for and it will have the case number on it.

Re changing lo's name, I thought we'd have to take the adoption order in to the GP, but ours was done automatically.  I don't believe that is always the case, however.  Once they have your child registered under their new name, it is worth chasing regularly about the transfer of medical records to your child's new name.  This, and getting a new red book in the correct name (you only really need the vaccination page), can be a bit of a nightmare.  In particular if there's something in your child's medical history that needs to be known, you really do need to make sure that the patient records from the birth name are transferred on to the new name.

Wyxie xx


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Summer Tilly and Wyxie. I have the adoption order from the court but I'm talking about the adoption certificate that replaces the birth certificate. There is a short and long version. I was under the impression the short one was sent to you and you could then apply for the long one. The long one is needed to apply for a passport. I will ring up next week. Maybe they are not sent out automatically anymore.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes, it is.  It's a replacement birth certificate, and it took about 6 weeks iirc.  Wyxie.  xx


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, probably they are just a bit slow at the moment. My friend has been waiting 8 weeks.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Can't remember exactly but took ages! Snapdragon you are right -the short one is automatic but as soon as you have an adoption reference you can apply for the long version, from what I remember anyhow.


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Adoption certificate came today and for anyone who wants to know the doctors surgery said the health authority change the name automatically though they haven't done it yet.


----------

